# "March Forward, Spring Ahead" Middle-Coast, Texas



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
By Capt. Chris Martin*

March begins a series of transitional months for speckled trout along the coastline of Texas. But anglers shouldnâ€™t need to prepare for any abrupt changes, as nature will tend to adjust its developments slowly as we officially head into springtime this month. Air and water temperatures will begin a gradual climb, and daylight hours will start getting just a little bit longer with each passing day. Underwater floral arrangements will once again prepare for blooming, and marine life activities will soon become much more prevalent in area bay waters with the recent passing of winter.

But even though the strength of northern cold fronts will continue to weaken as we push through the month, we may still see some rather cold temperatures at times, even if it only happens to be for one day at a time. This fluctuation in temperatures and conditions can result in the trout chasing their own tails, so to speak â€" the trout sometimes become so confused they donâ€™t know what theyâ€™re supposed to be doing from one day to the next. And if the fish have a hard time figuring out the right thing to be doing on any given March day and in any given March condition, you can only imagine how frustrating it can oftentimes be for coastal anglers this month to figure out the whereâ€™s, howâ€™s, and whyâ€™s of catching the fish.

Regardless of how puzzled the fish may become as things begin changing, one constant that anglers should be able to begin counting on shortly is the fact that the fish should soon be showing signs of more aggressive feeding patterns following the extended coldness of winter. Before long, schools of baitfish like mud minnows, finger mullet, croaker, and piggy fish are all going to burst into their natural springtime activity and should soon become the sole food target of the hungry trout. Successful March anglers will be those presenting artificial baits that closely resemble that of these larger baitfish, with the mullet-imitators promising to lead the pack for triumph and victory.

Declining northerly winds this month will once again start to fill area shorelines with higher water levels which means an increase in water movement - always a good thing when searching for the trout bite. Anglers locating active baitfish in clear water on either a rising or a falling tide should be able to recognize both accomplishment and happiness at the end of the day. But just remember that this is March, which means itâ€™s not really winter any longer, but itâ€™s not fully spring yet either. Just keep grinding!

Photos: Members of our housekeeping and dining teams pose with another February customers donation check that the lodge matched. As we continue to relish in all that our great fisheries have to offer, it is important for us to realize the necessity for replenishing that natural resource that we have enjoyed for so many years, and that is why Bay Flats Lodge has partnered with CCA Texas and their National Habitat Program, the Building Conservation Trust. If you would like to show your support for conserving, promoting, and enhancing the present and future availability of coastal resources, Bay Flats Lodge will automatically match dollar-for-dollar your donation toward these tremendous effort.

*
Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina | www.bayflatslodge.com | 888.677.4868*
_TJ Christensen - Operations Manager
Angie Christensen - Office Manager
Randy Brown - Manager
Patsy Morales - Guest Services/Assistant Manager
Murray Martin - Administration & Marketing Manager
Chris and Deb Martin - Owners
_


----------

